# [EVDL] Historic EV Road Trip - Not JUST down a Level Freeway



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

No ! From Seattle, over a 4060 foot mountian pass. State HW-2 over 
Stevens Pass, to Levenworth, and on to Wenatchee Washington.

Pictures compliments of our SEVA friend Tonia Buell ( WSDOT) and Jessie 
Linn.

Photos from US 2 Inaugural Events

Jessie Lin took tons of photos on Saturday and we'd like to share them 
with you.

US 2 photos of interest to the general public are in the WSDOT's West 
Coast Electric Highway Flickr collection: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wsdot/sets/72157630182788246/


-- 
Steven S Lough
President: Seattle EV Association
206 524 1351
WEB: www.seattleeva.org

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120620/6b69e9e5/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Historic? Your kidding, right? I've been driving up over Mt. Rose highway
summit at just under 9000 ft from the valley at about 4500 ft periodically
for over a couple years. And regen'ing all the way down. Did it again
yesterday. Drove over to Tahoe City (about 6200 ft elev), charged at an EVSE
there while hiking and returned. Round trip was 87.5 miles, net 127.2 Ah
used, and about 15 kWh (just using product of nominal pack voltage and Ah),
or about 0.171 kWh/mile, traveling at about 40 - 50 mph up over the pass,
and at the speed limits of 35 to 45 mph by the lake.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Historic-EV-Road-Trip-Not-JUST-down-a-Level-Freeway-tp4655876p4655888.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Tom,
What made it historic was the use of fast charge (level 3) stations, and
not having to wait 3 or more hours for each vehicle to charge, enabling a
caravan of 10 pure electric vehicles to make the trip in just a couple of
hours. Not much longer than the Gas powered counterparts.
-Thos



> tomw <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Historic? Your kidding, right? I've been driving up over Mt. Rose highway
> > summit at just under 9000 ft from the valley at about 4500 ft periodically
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 21 Jun 2012 at 7:18, tomw wrote:
> 
> > Historic? You're kidding, right? I've been driving up over Mt. Rose highway
> > summit at just under 9000 ft from the valley at about 4500 ft periodically for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, thanks Thos. Missed the fast charge part. Wondered what was so special.

Hi Tom, 
What made it historic was the use of fast charge (level 3) stations, and 
not having to wait 3 or more hours for each vehicle to charge, enabling a 
caravan of 10 pure electric vehicles to make the trip in just a couple of 
hours. Not much longer than the Gas powered counterparts. 
-Thos

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Historic-EV-Road-Trip-Not-JUST-down-a-Level-Freeway-tp4655876p4655908.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

